# WTB-White rubber pedals 1/2"



## 66TigerCat (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have a pair for sale ? White rubber, diamond pattern, 1/2" without a reflector. Prefer something in VG or better condition. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2009)

I might have something soon.


----------

